# 3/5 'In relation to brim' ??? What does it mean? 36+3



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

I hope you can help me I am 36+3 and have had my anti natal today - There has been some intrigue as to which way round my baby is and there was talk of a scan to confirm things however my last two appointments have been with different midwives and they have both said that baby is definately head down. Last week the midwife said that the head was deep in my tummy but not engaged.

Today the midwife has recorded in my notes in the column 'relation to brim' - 3/5 and head down (Cephalic?)

Does this mean 3/5 palpable so the baby is only 2/5 in the pelvis or does it mean 3/5 in pelvis with only 2 to go?

I understand palpable and engaged but the column doesnt say either it says inr elation to brim - I know it only makes 1/5 difference either way but I am intrigued (and very excited)

Any ideas?

Thanks

Becky  
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it will be 3/5ths palpable

Take care x


----------

